# Need Some Advice



## lady_bug81 (Aug 10, 2019)

Looking to get some help


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

there are many good people here with lots of experience. Perhaps if you tell us what is going on we will be better able to help.


----------



## lady_bug81 (Aug 10, 2019)

*Happy To Find This Spot*

Hi there, going through some downs st the moment and hoping to get some advice or thoughts on the situation.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

You will find all sorts of help here! What’s going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

*Re: Happy To Find This Spot*

hi I think that you have 2 threads going. Perhaps the mods can merge them?
Also, I think its not a good idea to use your email addy as your username. Think of one and the mods can change that for you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Happy To Find This Spot*

Hello, welcome to TAM!

To start out, it's not a good idea to use your email address as your username, so I'm going to removed the "@.....com part of it".

What is your situation?


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

ask a mod to merge your threads and change your email to a username.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@lady_bug81

Your user name changed. 

And I merged your two threads as you will get better input with just one thread.


----------

